
What are the biggest problems in the world? - robertwiblin
https://80000hours.org/career-guide/world-problems/?src=hn
======
cjbenedikt
Suggested reading: Living On Almost Nothing In America
[http://www.twodollarsaday.com/](http://www.twodollarsaday.com/)

